# SR Suntour AION 35 SF 17 RC DS 130 mm Boost knackt



## machineskull (23. Dezember 2017)

Hallo, mein Rad ist noch keine 50KM gelaufen und die Gabel knackt beim Federn. Anfangs dachte ich, es wäre ein klappern von den Zügen.
Das Geräusch müsste von dem rechten Rohr kommen.

Eine Rock Shox Reba RL an einem anderen Rad ist komplett still.

Grüße


----------



## Seader (24. Dezember 2017)

knackt sie beim einfedern oder ausfedern oder ggf. auch beidem? oder auch vllt. nur beim bremsen schon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## machineskull (24. Dezember 2017)

Allein schon beim Bremsen. Gefühlt beim Ausfedern.


----------



## Seader (24. Dezember 2017)

vllt. ist das eher der gabelkrone zuzuschreiben. test wäre das vorderrad auszubauen und dann die holme mal ein wenig hin und her zu biegen. knarzt es, dann kann man es so eigtl. schon ganz gut lokalisieren. wenn nicht, ist es wohl nur bei federbewegungen. dann weiterschauen


----------



## machineskull (24. Dezember 2017)

Wenn die Gabel gelocked ist, dann ist nichts zu hören.


----------



## machineskull (2. Januar 2018)

@SR SUNTOUR . Ist das Problem bekannt? Gibt es eine Lösung?

Grüße


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (2. Januar 2018)

Hi machineskull,

ein bekanntes Problem hinsichtlich deiner Beschreibung gibt es aktuell nicht.
Dass die Gabelkrone und Standrohre Spiel haben, wie von Seader beschrieben, würde ich mal weitestgehend ausschliessen. Für solche Probleme sind doch eher andere bekannt 
Ohne die Gabel gesehen und gehört zu haben kann ich da aber leider auch nur raten. Deshalb wäre es sinnvoll die Gabel mal von einem geschulten Händler checken zu lassen. Theoretisch könntest du uns per PN auch ein Video zukommen lassen. Ob es sich dadurch 100%ig eingrenzen lässt halte ich allerdings für fraglich. Manchmal hilft es allerdings.

http://www.srsuntour-cycling.com/de/service/retailer-search/

Beste Grüße
Chris


----------



## machineskull (2. Januar 2018)

Ich bringe mein Bike mitte des Monats zu meinem Händler. Ich denke, sie wird eingeschickt   und hoffe, dass sie innerhalb von ein paar Tagen wieder eingebaut werden kann.

Grüße


----------



## machineskull (12. März 2018)

Ich habe Suntour angerufen. Das Problem wäre bekannt und eine neue Kartusche in Arbeit. Ich mal gespannt wann diese verfügbar sein wird.


----------



## machineskull (30. April 2018)

@SR SUNTOUR . Mein Händler meinte, dass die neue Kartusche bald fertig sein sollte und an die Kunden bzw. Händler ausgeliefert wird.
Gibt es schon einen Termin? Oder würde vielleicht eine andere Kartusche passen?
Wenn sich das noch in die länge ziehen sollte wird sie ersetzt. Seit der Reklamation im Januar 2018 ist noch nichts passiert.

Grüße


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (7. Mai 2018)

machineskull schrieb:


> @SR SUNTOUR . Mein Händler meinte, dass die neue Kartusche bald fertig sein sollte und an die Kunden bzw. Händler ausgeliefert wird.
> Gibt es schon einen Termin? Oder würde vielleicht eine andere Kartusche passen?
> Wenn sich das noch in die länge ziehen sollte wird sie ersetzt. Seit der Reklamation im Januar 2018 ist noch nichts passiert.
> 
> Grüße



Ich habe aktuell noch kein genaues Datum vor Augen. Es passt jede Kartusche die in der AION35 und AURON35 verbaut wird.
Beste Grüße
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Specky72 (25. Mai 2018)

Hi,
hab das gleiche Problem bei meinem Haibike SDURO FullNine 7.0 gekauft im April mit einer 
"SR Suntour Aion 35 LO-R Lockout, Luft, Federweg: 100mm, Aluschaft 1 1/8" - 1" Gabel
Knacken beim einfedern 
Händler meinte, ist NORMAL 
Kann doch nicht Normal sein oder?

Gruß aus Hessen
Specky


----------



## machineskull (25. Mai 2018)

Mein Händler ist da anderer Meinung. Angeblich soll die neue Kartusche, laut Suntour, in den "nächsten" paar Wochen eintreffen. Sollte das nicht passieren, fliegt die Gabel raus und wird ersetzt.


----------



## Ausreiser70 (1. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen!!
Bin neu hier im Forum und will mich kurz Vorstellen. 
Mein Name ist Jens und ich komme aus dem Siegerland.

Habe ein neues Haibike Fullseven 7.0 ebenfalls mit einer Sountour Aion 35 und diese macht auch Geräusche. Der Händler sagt das dieses Problem bekannt sei und die Anfrage beim Hersteller bezüglich einer Lösung bereits läuft. Hat jemand schon neue Infos. Mich nervt es jetzt schon nach 100km und noch bin ich geschmeidig aber bei einem Bike was so Teuer ist kann es nicht sein.

Mfg Jens


----------



## machineskull (11. Juli 2018)

Bei mir kommt eine Axon rein, das Problem bekommen die bei der AION irgendwie nicht in der Griff. Reklamiert habe ich es im Januar 2018.


----------



## Mitofreak (4. August 2018)

Hallo Allerseits,

schön und nicht schön zu hören dass es hier Leute mit den gleichen Problemen gibt. Habe ebenfalls ein Haibike Sduro Fullnine 7.0 und auch Geräusche beim ausfedern. Bei mir ist es aber ein lautes quitschendes zischen dass sich sogar Passanten umdrehen. Habs erst seit Ende Mai diesen Jahres und es ist schon seit dem ersten Tag und wird seit dem immer lauter. Habe SR Suntour angeschrieben und auch Haibike, jedoch hat sich noch keiner dazu bquemt mir mal zu antworten. Finde auch dass sowas bei dem Preis nicht sein darf. Es nervt einfach nur tierisch und trübt den Fahrspaß extrem. Mein Händler meinte ich solle mich nicht wundern dass die laut ist, ihm wäre aufgefallen dass es bei den SR Suntour Gabeln wohl so wäre. Aber so laut finde ich überhaupt nicht nicht normal. Bin kein Zweiradmechaniker, nur Autoschrauber aber so extrem ist nicht normal. Hab schon mehrere Bikes gefahren seit dem, alle sind sie bis auf ein ganz leichtes zischen ruhig. Das ist ja auch normal. Vielleicht schreibt SR Suntour hier mal was und verbessert endlich mal die Gabel. Stelle ich den Rebound ganz zu ist es selbst dann immer noch leicht zu hören aber so ist es ja unfahrbar. So wie es aussieht hat hier ja noch keiner eine Lösung gefunden oder bekommen. Am 20. August geht das Bike zur Inspektion, dann sollen die mal was machen und sich mit SR Suntour in Verbindung setzen. Die Kunden so zappeln zu lassen ist schon mies, jedenfalls hat das nichts mit Kundenzufriedenheit und Kundenservice zu tun. Da bin ich von anderen Herstellern definitv besseres gewohnt. Ihr seid ja auch nicht zufrieden und das sollte doch mal ein Anreiz für den Hersteller sein mal was dran zu ändern.

MfG Alex


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (6. August 2018)

Hi Alex,

wenn du schon mit meinen Kollegen vom Service in Verbindung stehst hast du alles richtig gemacht.
Denke sie werden sich baldmöglichst drum kümmern.

Beste Grüße
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mitofreak (6. August 2018)

Hallo Chris,

ich habe alles richtig gemacht??? Das war mir schon klar :/ Meine Mail ist jetzt nun schon gut 2 Wochen her und es hat sich noch niemand bei mir gemeldet, weder SR Suntour noch Haibike. Ich finde es gerade schon echt traurig dass Ihr es schafft mir in einem Forum zu antworten aber nicht über euer eigenes Kontaktformular. Ich verstehe unter Kundenservice jedenfalls was anderes. Ich weiß ja nichtmal ob die Mail angekommen ist da ja null Reaktion kam. Also es wäre schon sehr schön wenn sich mal endlich jemand meldet und die Kunden nicht so im Regen stehen gelassen werden. Ich hatte ja noch nicht mal die Möglichkeit ein Video hochzuladen sodass sich jemand mal das Problem anschauen bzw. anhören kann. Wie lange muss ich denn warten bis sich mal jemand meldet? Also da bin ich ehrlich gesagt ziemlich enttäuscht vom Kundendienst. Diese Antwort hier hilft mir auch überhaupt nicht weiter. Oder gibt es eine Mailadresse dass ich alles mal direkt verschicken kann dass ich nicht wieder Wochen auf eine Antwort warten muss wenn ich auf die Mail geantwortet habe? Wäre schön da zumindest mal eine Mailadresse geschickt zu bekommen. Habe nämlich keine Lust ewig auf ne Antwort zu warten, dass mein Bike wochenlang beim Händler parkt oder noch ewig mit dem Geräusch durch die Gegend eiern zu müssen. 

MfG
Alex


----------



## machineskull (6. August 2018)

Meine Email an SR Suntour ging am 26.02.2018 raus. Bis jetzt kam noch keine Antwort. Ich werde mir auch kein Bike mehr mit Suntour Komponenten kaufen.


----------



## Mitofreak (7. August 2018)

Klingt ja nach einem erstklassigen Kundendienst Da wird Service groß geschrieben und Wert auf zufriedene Kunden gelegt..... niiicht


----------



## SR SUNTOUR (7. August 2018)

Danke euch für das Feedback!
Da wir sehr wohl sehr viel Wert auf unseren Kundenservice legen nehme ich mal an, dass es technische Probleme mit dem Formular gabe.
Meine Kollegen melden sich nämlich immer zurück.
Versucht es daher gerne mal auf dem direkten Weg per Telefon oder Mail:

*SR SUNTOUR EUROPE GmbH*_ (Hauptsitz Europa)_
Sales, Customer Support and Technical Services
Riedstrasse 31
83627 Warngau
Germany
Tel: +49 (0)802 150 793-0
Fax: +49 (0)802 150 793-29
Email: [email protected]

Beste Grüße
Chris


----------



## Mitofreak (8. August 2018)

Hi Chris,

Vielen Dank für die rasche Antwort und die Infos. Habe jetzt mal ne Mail mit Video im Anhang verfasst und an die Adresse verschickt. Bin mal gespannt ob es nun klappt 

Gruß Alex


----------



## fawa77 (13. August 2018)

Hallo liebe Leidensgenossen
Ich habe ebenfalls ein Sduro Fullseven mit besagter klappernder Suntour Aion Gabel. Nachdem klar war das es an der Kartusche liegt wartete ich zunächst auf die versprochene Ersatzkartusche. Da sich aber gar nichts tat erfuhr ich auf Nachfrage das auch die Ersatzkartuschen weiter klappern. Auf verstärkten Druck meinerseits wurde mir dann eine neue Auron als Ersatz zugeschickt. Ich war zunächst sehr zufrieden da diese Gabel auch eine Druckstufe hat. Die Zufriedenheit war dann aber nach den ersten 100m Fahrstrecke vorbei. Die neue Gabel klappert mindestens so gut wie die alte!!!!
Also wieder ausgebaut und zurück. Nachdem die Gabel dann 5 Wochen bei Haibike bzw Suntour war bekam ich sie dann mit anderer Kartusche zurück. Diese Kartusche klapperte wirklich nicht aber dafür schmatzte sie wie ein Schweinchen und hatte eine extrem schwergängige Druckstufenverstellung ohne Rasterung und als Krönung fehlte die Lockoutfunkion!!!!
Jetzt war es echt genug!!!
Auf erneuten Druck beim Suntourservice habe ich jetzt von Haibike (bzw Wiener Bikeparts)  eine Rockshox Yari bekommen.
Es klappert und schmatzt nix mehr. Die Druckstufenverstellung ist leichtgängig und prima rastbar. Perfekt!!!

Insgesamt zog sich das alles aber über 3 Monate.

Es ist eigentlich eine Frechheit das eine Gabel  bei der das Klappern sowohl Suntour als auch Haibike (und auch den Händlern) bekannt ist so an die Kunden ausgeliefert wird.
Zugute muß ich allerdings Suntour halten das der direkte Kontakt immer sehr freundlich war.

Also an alle Betroffen es gibt durchaus eine Lösung wenn mann nicht locker läßt

Viel Erfolg


----------



## machineskull (14. August 2018)

Meine wurde nun gegen eine Axon getauscht. Gefahren bin ich die Axon noch nicht, hoffe aber, dass jetzt Ruhe ist. Bei mir zog sich das Thema über ein halbes Jahr hin. Aber wie ich schon erwähnte, andere Hersteller können das wohl besser und werde es bei meinem nächsten Kauf berücksichtigen. Grüße


----------



## Mitofreak (16. August 2018)

Also die Email hat auch noch keiner gelesen. Finde den Service echt unterirdisch. Habe vor über einer Woche an SR Suntour an die Adresse geschrieben. Finde das echt lächerlich dass sowohl SR Suntour als auch Haibike es schaffen sich über andere Plattformen zu melden aber nicht über ihr eigenes Postfach. Haibike hat geschrieben dass sich baldmöglichst einer melden wird da ein erhöhtes Anfrageaufkommen herrscht. Kein Wunder wenn ich das hier so lese. Auch SR Suntour schafft es nicht auf zwei Mails zu antworten. Sind nun schon 4 Wochen her. Aber wenn ich auch lese dass jemand auf seine Mail vom Februar noch keine Antwort erhalten hat na dann Prost Mahlzeit. So viel zum Thema Kundenzufriedenheit liegt uns sehr wohl am Herzen. Das merkt man. Samstag geht das Bike zur Inspektion und das bleibt so lange da bis das geregelt ist. Wird auch bei mir das letzte Bike von Haibike sein und werde mir auch nie Komponenten von SR Suntour holen. Hat man ein Problem wird man einfach im Regen stehen gelassen. Das kann nicht sein!!! Service ist das für mich jedenfalls nicht. Da hat ja real nen besseren Service. Schon echt armselig. Aber naja, vielleicht wird es bald besser. Am besten wäre eine andere Gabel. Der Rockshox-Dämpfer macht ja auch keine Mucken. Ne Yari wär ja schon ganz nett. Nur doof wenn die Farbe nicht mehr passt. Mal sehen was die dazu sagen ansonsten bleibt das Bike direkt da. Auf sowas hab ich nämlich keine Lust. Macht erstens keinen Spaß und zweitens hab ich keinen Bock auf irgendeine Überraschung weil dadurch nachher was kaputt geht, ich der Doofe bin und dann dank dem super Service Jahre warten muss bis man was bekommt. Ich hoffe bei euch bekommt man es auch bald in den Griff. 

Gruß Alex


----------



## fawa77 (16. August 2018)

Hallo nochmal

Hab jetzt erste Bergfahrten im Allgäu unternommen und bin mit der Performance der Yari und des Bikes sehr zufrieden. Die Farbe Schwarz statt Silber ist für mich kein Problem.
In Kontakt getreten bin ich sowohl mit Suntour als auch mit Haibike jeweils direkt per Telefon.
Suntour hat für den Sevice 2 Adressen. Einmal in Warngau und zum anderen in Sennfeld.
Ansprechpartner war einmal Hr Rees (Europaleiter Service) in Warngau, die anderen Kontakte hatte ich mit Hr. Salmen vom Suntourservice in Sennfeld.
Die Kontakte waren stets freundlich. Die beiden genannten können ja auch letztlich nichts dafür wenn die Herstellung in Asien so einen Mist produziert.

Grüße aus dem Allgäu


----------



## machineskull (16. August 2018)

Meine Axon passt optisch nicht mehr zum Bike. Ich selbst hab mich mit Suntour nicht mehr auseinander gesetzt, das hat mein Händler übernommen. Schade, dass man für 3400€ ein Kompromiss eingehen muss. Glückwunsch zu deiner Yari.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mitofreak (17. August 2018)

Mit schwarz könnt ich mich noch abfinden anstatt blau aber ärgerlich wäre es trotzdem. Anrufen würd ich ja gern nur beruflich bin ich da zeitlich zu eingespannt dass ich dafür einfach keine Zeit hab. Da bleibt mir nur Email vorallem ich ja ein anderes Geräusch habe und direkt n Video mitgeschickt habe. Najut jetzt gehts zum Händler und dann soll er das klären


----------



## Fishlenga (19. August 2018)

Habe dasselbe Problem an meiner Suntour Aion 35 an einem neuen Haibike Fullseven 7.0 (2018).
Sie klappert bei holprigen Wegen furchtbar laut, vermutlich direkt unterhalb des Lockouthebels. Für mich ist das ein gravierender Mangel und keinesfalls hinnehmbar, schon gar nicht in der Preisklasse.
Unternommen habe ich noch nichts, wäre schön wenn hier im Thread eine Lösung gefunden wird.


----------



## Mitofreak (19. August 2018)

Da gebe ich dir Recht. Das darf nicht sein. Mein Bike ist gestern zur Inspektion gegangen. Er hatt echt verdutzt geguckt als er das gehört hat xD Dachte erst das wär der Reifen auf den Fliesen. Hab ihm gesagt dass die Gabel wohl generell nix ist da ja reihenweise Leute über Probleme klagen die wohl nicht in den Griff bekommen werden. Jetzt böeibts ne Zeit da bis die das geklärt haben. Ich hoffe die können das klären. Er sagte selbst das ist nicht normal. Ich reg mich aber mehr über den nicht vorhandenen Service seitens der Hersteller als über das Problem auf. Es herrscht ein erhöhtes Anfrageaufkommen ist ja okay aber sich dann Wochen oder Monate nicht zu melden empfinde ich als eine Frechheit und dann jemanden mit so einer Antwort abzuspeisen geht gar nicht. Würde das n Billigbike sein dann wärs ja irgendwie okay aber wenn man so viel Geld verlangt muss man aus dementsprechend einen Service bieten können. Meine Meinung jedenfalls. Lasst nicht locker und hängt euch rein  Damit hat ja keiner Spaß sonst


----------



## Thom16 (19. August 2018)

Fishlenga schrieb:


> Habe dasselbe Problem an meiner Suntour Aion 35 an einem neuen Haibike Fullseven 7.0 (2018).



Hi zusammen,
ich habe auch eine Suntour Aion 35 an einem neuen Haibike Fullnine 8.0 und die Gabel knackt beim Einfedern.
Da ich absoluter Neuling bei MTBs bin frage ich mich natürlich ob das normal ist.
Es kommt mir aber schon komisch vor. Knackt denn jede Gabel?
Hat jemand schon mal ein Video von dem Knacken gemacht und kann es hier mal posten?
Ich fände es auch toll wenn hier mit den Leuten von Suntour eine Lösung gefunden werden würde.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## machineskull (19. August 2018)

Meine verbaute Axon. An meinem Bio Bike ist eine Rock Shox verbaut, deutlich günstiger als eine Aion. Und die gibt keine nervigen Geräusche von sich. Ich würde alles von dem Händler regeln lassen. Wie oben schon geschrieben warte ich immer noch auf eine Antwort von Suntour... Seit Februar


----------



## Thom16 (19. August 2018)

Ich als Neuling habe auch das Problem raus zu finden, ob das Knacken echt ein Problem oder, wie mein Händler sagt, völlig normal ist.
Deshal die Frage nach einem Video ...


----------



## Thom16 (29. August 2018)

Hi zusammen,
ich habe mal ein Video gemacht auf dem das Knacken (zwar schlecht aber immerhin) zu hören ist.
Bremse ist offen, das Vorderrad steht an einer Stufe.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/uzlm8xojf1hpc24/20180826_132222.mp4?dl=0
Beim Fahren nervt das Geräusch noch mehr, weil sich fast jede Unebenheit mit einem Knacken bemerkbar macht.
Meiner Meinung nach dürfte das bei einer so hochwertigen Gabel nicht sein.
Also ein Fall für die Garantie, oder?


@SR SUNTOUR Könnt ihr mir bitte bei der Klärung helfen?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Thom16 (1. September 2018)

Hier noch ein Video ohne Störgeräusche.
Immer noch mit der Bitte um eine Einschätzung ob die Geräusche normal sind oder ob etwas nicht stimmt.
Danke!!
https://www.dropbox.com/s/smqgedokedhsdx6/20180901_134413.mp4?dl=0


----------



## machineskull (1. September 2018)

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, dann hatte ich ein anderes Geräusch. Ein "helleres" Klacken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thom16 (2. September 2018)

War das beim Fahren sowas wie ein Klappern?


----------



## Fishlenga (2. September 2018)

Hier ein Video von mir.





Da mich das Klappern so extrem nervt und ich es schnellstmöglich losbekommen will, vom Hersteller scheins keine (schnelle) Abhilfe zu erwarten ist, bin ich das Problem mal selbst angegangen und hab die Kartusche (Aufkleber-Bezeichnung FUN062-38 AION 35 LO-R 20170912) zerlegt. Geht erstaunlich einfach. Ist auch nicht gerade viel drin  Klar, Garantie der Kartusche ist jetzt erloschen, aber so ne Kartusche bekommt man schon ab rund 70€ und ich bin optimistisch, das Problem gelöst zu bekommen.
Versuch 1 war leider noch nicht erfolgreich, ich werde sie die Tage nochmal zerlegen.


----------



## Oli1411 (3. September 2018)

Meine Frau und ich haben uns letzte Woche ein Haibike Fulllife 7.0 und ein Haibike Fullnine 7.0 gekauft. An beiden Rädern klappert die Federgabel. An meinem Fullnine erheblich, hört sich bei Fahren im Gelände richtig kaputt an. Geht bei einem Bike für 4300€ gar nicht. Scheint ein Serienfehler zu sein. Händler will die Gabel zu Haibike einschicken, soll angeblich aber ca. 6 Wochen dauern. Daraufhin habe ich mir einem sehr netten und kompetenten Mitarbeiter bei Suntour telefoniert. Mögliche Fehlerquellen sind die Kartusche bzw. eine Negativfeder, bin Laie, habe daher nicht genau verstanden was er meinte. Die Gabel soll zu Haibike und hier würde man sich angeblich binnen Tagen um das Problem kümmern und beheben. Wie ich nun hier lese hat Suntour dieses Problem nicht wirklich in den Griff bekommen. Ich hoffe nun das Haibike mir hier wirklich Abhilfe schafft, von mir aus auch mit einem anderen Gabeltyp mit gleicher Ausstattung.


----------



## Mitofreak (3. September 2018)

Also ich hab mein Fullnine Samstag abgeholt von der Inspektion. Der Händler hat ne neue Kartusche bestellt die es aber momentan noch nicht gibt ?! Soll ne überarbeitete Version sein. Aber das ist ja schon seit Monaten so dass die nicht lieferbar ist und SR Suntour auch keinen Liefertermin nennen kann. Bin gespannt in welchem Jahrhundert es die neue Kartusche gibt.... abwarten und Schnee trinken


----------



## Thom16 (3. September 2018)

@SR SUNTOUR: Sind diese Kartuschen von denen Mitofreak spricht lieferbar oder müssen wir uns alle gedulden?


----------



## Oli1411 (3. September 2018)

Dann muß sich aus meiner Sicht Haibike etwas einfallen lassen, dann sollen sie uns eine gleichwertige Gabel eines anderen Herstellers schicken. Dieser Umstand kann es bei einem Bike dieser Preisklasse nicht geben. Das geht gar nicht! Hartnäckig bleiben!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mitofreak (3. September 2018)

Also mein Händler sagte warten weil die nicht lieferbar sind und SR Suntour auch keinen Liefertermin nennen kann. Also jaaa wir müssen alle warten (( Nee da hast du Recht sowas darf nicht sein. Für mich ist Haibike ein Premiumhersteller für Fahrräder und E- Bikes und das ist echt nicht okay der Service. Ewige Wartezeiten und null Kommunikation (außer da wird sich dann ja bald einer melden) geht echt gar nicht für den Preis. Mein Händler fand das auch nicht prickelnd dass er mir nix sagen konnte bzw. Dass ich jetzt so weiter fahren muss und ihm da gerade die Hände gebunden sind


----------



## Thom16 (3. September 2018)

Mich nervt das "Totstellen" von SR Suntour schon ein bißchen.
Wir sind ja alle erwachsen und wenn die sagen würden es dauert eben x Tage/Wochen bis die Kartuschen verfügbar sind dann hätte man ja wenigstens einen Anhaltspunkt.
Es geht ja auch nicht um einen Einzelfall.
Totstellen und Decke über den Kopf ist nicht die richtige Art mit Kunden umzugehen.


----------



## Mitofreak (3. September 2018)

Definitiv nicht


----------



## Oli1411 (3. September 2018)

Hab mal nachgeschaut, es gibt auch die RockShox Yari RC Federgabel bei Haibike. Soll Haibike uns doch die liefern. Können sich ja die def. Suntour Gabeln gutschreiben lassen.


----------



## Specky72 (7. September 2018)

Servus,

es tut sich was 

Info von meinem Händler:
es gibt nun endlich eine Lösung zur Beseitigung des Topout-klackens. 
Suntour hat eine neue Federeinheit entwickelt, die dieses Problem abschalten soll

Der Einbau erfordert einen Werkstattaufenthalt Ihres Rades
Der Tausch ist komplett kostenlos
Wir benötigen bitte zum Abruf des korrekten Bauteils die Seriennummer Ihrer Federgabel. Diese befindet sich auf der Rückseite der Gabelkrone. 
Sobald Sie mir diese übermittelt haben, werde ich den Versand der neuen Federeinheit veranlassen.
Serien Nr.- natürlich gleich weitergegeben, mal schauen wie lange es dauert und ob es funktioniert.

Gruß Specky


----------



## Thom16 (8. September 2018)

Hallo Specky,
das hört sich doch richtig gut an!
Und es ist auch die Reaktion, die ich von einem Hersteller wie Suntour erwartet und erhofft habe.
Nur schade dass der Informationsfluss von Suntour hier so spärlich war.

Ich drücke allen (auch mir) mit dem "Gabel-Problem" die Daumen, dass auch deren Händler zu diesem Ergebnis mit Suntour kommen.

VG Thomas


----------



## Gundel25 (9. September 2018)

Hallo
Ich hatte das gleiche Problem an meinen Haibike sduro 7.0
Hab das Bike vor 14 Tagen beim Händler ab gegeben.
Die haben mit Suntour Kontakt auf genommen und die brauchten zur beseitigung des klapperns die Gabel im Werk.
Hat dann ca 10 Tage gedauert. Gestern hab ich das Rad dann wieder abgeholt.
Bisher klappert nichts mehr


----------



## Thom16 (9. September 2018)

Hallo @Gundel25
weißt Du ob Deine Gabel repariert oder getauscht wurde?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Gundel25 (9. September 2018)

Hi Thom
Hab dein Video gesehen und bei mir hörte sich das genau so an wie bei dir.
Lass dir also bloß nicht erzählen das das normal ist.
Was genau gemacht worden ist konnte mir mein Händler auch nicht sagen.
Unter vor gehaltener Hand hat er gesagt das die bei Suntour bei den neuen Bikes billigen Schrott verbauen und wenn du es dann reklamierst bekommst du was vernünftiges eingebaut.
Ob das stimmt weiß ich natürlich nicht.
Auf dem Auftrag stand nur Suntour Gabel Kulanz


----------



## Thom16 (10. September 2018)

@Gundel25: Danke!! Ich bleibe dran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Old_Grizzly (19. Februar 2019)

SR SUNTOUR schrieb:


> Hi machineskull,
> 
> ein bekanntes Problem hinsichtlich deiner Beschreibung gibt es aktuell nicht.
> Dass die Gabelkrone und Standrohre Spiel haben, wie von Seader beschrieben, würde ich mal weitestgehend ausschliessen. Für solche Probleme sind doch eher andere bekannt
> ...


Ich fahre die Raidon 34  CX eBike und habe das gleiche Geräusch beim ausfedern.


----------



## Vfr (24. März 2019)

Hallo,
habe vor ein paar Tagen ein Haibike Fullseven 8.0 Modell 2018 gekauft.
Bin grad mal 20km gefahren und habe auch diese Knackgeräusche an der SR-Suntour Aion.
Meine Gabel knackt mehr im fast entlasteten Zustand und wenn ich das Vorderrad anhebe und aufschlage.
Gibt es mittlerweile Neuigkeiten über diese neue Kartusche ?
Seit September gabs keine Posts mehr.

Gruß Karl


----------



## warryabel (25. März 2019)

Hallo, ich bin auch Leidensgenosse... gleiches Rad  hatte einen ewigen Tanz von mehr als nem halben Jahr weil das Problem mit dem  Klappern auch nach zweimaligen Reperaturversuchs seitens Haibike nicht gelöst werden konnte. Man bot mir eine höherwertigere Gabel jedoch mit der gleichen Kartusche (PCS) an. Im Moment hab ich das Gefühl das sich das Klappern wieder einschleicht! Mir hat damals Herr Rees von Suntour geholfen überhaupt mit Hai zu kommunizieren...es war echt ein Krampf und ich hoffe nicht bald wieder in dieser Situation zu stecken,denn dieses Klappern nervt übelst.


----------



## Vfr (25. März 2019)

Oje, mir schwant Übles 
Ich habe zwar hier im Ort einen Haibike-Händler bei dem ich schon 3 Fahrräder gekauft habe.
Da er aber nichts Passendes da hatte und neue Modelle nur mit langer Lieferzeit, habe ich das neue Rad jetzt bei einem Online-Händler gekauft.
Will aber meinen Händler trotzdem mal fragen, ob ihm diese  Suntour-Gabelprobleme bekannt sind.
Ich habe mal in die neue Haibike-Modellpalette 2019 geguckt, da wird diese SR-Suntour Aion tatsächlich immer noch verbaut 

Gruß Karl


----------



## wolfsgut (3. April 2019)

RCZ hat die Gabel letzte Woche für 100 Euro verkauft,allerdings 150mm boost 27,5. Meine ist heute versendet worden,ich werde berichten.
Gruß
Waldemar


----------



## warryabel (3. April 2019)

...waren sicher schnell vergriffen


----------



## wolfsgut (3. April 2019)

Das glaube ich auch


----------



## wolfsgut (7. April 2019)

Die Gabel ist angekommen, sie macht Geräusche .
Hört sich nicht gut an .


----------



## Madmatch (13. April 2019)

Suntour hört sich schon an wie ein Reise Veranstalter. Ich habe vor 3 Wochen ein Ghost Kato 4.7 mit dieser Gabel gekauft. Zuerst hat die Gabel ständig klackende Geräusche gemacht.Darauf hin hat Ghost eine Ersatzgabel von Suntour geschickt.
Dss klacken war zumindest weg,allerdings beim hochziehen gab die Gabel jetzt laut schmatzende Geräusche von sich.Nächster Vorschlag von meinem Händler und Ghost war die Gabel direkt zu Suntour zu schicken.
Nachdem ich dann  hier im Forum gelesen habe wie viele Probleme mit der Gabel haben und ich der Meinung bin das bei einem 3500 Euro Bike sowas überhaupt nicht geht,habe ich dem Händler klar gemacht das diese Gabel durch eine andere Ersetzt wird.
Jetzt habe ich eine Rock Shox Yari und bin begeistert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hart´l (17. Juni 2019)

Hallo,
hier kurz meine Geschichte.
Vor 4 Wochen ein Haibaike SDURO Fullseven 7.0 mit besagter Ajon-Gabel gekauft.
Schon nach der ersten "härteren" Tour das Klacken.
Gabel wurde zu Haibike geschickt, ...9 Tage später zurück,..seither alles bestens (..und ich habe sie nicht geschont ;-)

Gruß
Hart´l


----------



## warryabel (19. Juni 2019)

Fakt ist die "neuen" Kartuschen sind genau so Kacke wie die alten! Suntour,Haibike und die Händler haben die Sache seit 2018 nicht im Griff!!


----------



## freetourer (19. Juni 2019)

warryabel schrieb:


> Fakt ist die "neuen" Kartuschen sind genau so Kacke wie die alten! Suntour,Haibike und die Händler haben die Sache seit 2018 nicht im Griff!!



Wieso ist das "Fakt" ?

Wie kommst Du zu dem Schluss?


----------



## hegemon40 (24. Juni 2019)

Hi .Ich habe das gleiche problem.


----------



## Bergziege1 (15. Januar 2020)

Hi Leute,

ich habe auch so ein Sahneschnittchen drinne von Suntour in meinem Giant Trance E +3. Suntour Aion 35 Air-Lo-R 150
Ich habe das Klackern beim Ausfedern aber was mich mehr nervt ist zum einen die tiefe Front, das schlechte Ansprechen 
und die Tatsache dass das Teil sich unter dem Gewicht vom Bike ca 1,5 cm absenkt, beim Aufsitzen (Fahrergewicht 66 Kg) nochmal um 2 cm.
Bin daher am Überlegen eine andere FG einzubauen. Yari Pike oder Lyrik 160 oder 170 mm. Bin nur nicht schlüssig wegen der Einbauhöhe.
Laut Spec. 545, gemessen 555.
Was würdet ihr empfehlen ?


----------



## xrated (17. Januar 2020)

Unter 90PSI Druck kann man eine weichere Negativfeder verbauen, dann klappt das mit dem Sag auch wieder.
Das Geräusch wird an der Kartusche liegen, man könnte eine RC2 PCS Kartusche nachrüsten (FUN088-38) da dürfte die Gabel besser als eine Yari sein. Von der Einbauhöhe sind die Suntour meist 1cm höher als Rock Shox.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zotte (2. Februar 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
mich hat es leider auch erwischt, neues Bike mit der AION35 LO-R Gabel, nach wenigen km klackert sie...schon ein Armutszeugnis,
dass das Problem immer noch besteht.


xrated schrieb:


> ...RC2 PCS Kartusche nachrüsten (FUN088-38)...


Tritt das Klackern nur bei den einfachen Kartuschen auf? Dann würde ich mal probieren, ob man gegen etwas Aufpreis
die RC2 Kartusche im Tausch von Suntour bekommt...


----------



## Bergziege1 (2. Februar 2020)

Servus Biker,
bei Temperaturen unter 10 Grad sollte man auch nicht fahren es sei denn man will schmerzende Handgelenke von dem Presslufthammer.
Hab jetzt eine Pike bestellt...


----------



## xrated (3. Februar 2020)

The noise referenced in the videos is only restricted to some LO (lockout) dampers. The LO dampers in the video are not PCS dampers. There is not an LO damper that was produced in the PCS system.


----------



## Bergziege1 (4. Februar 2020)

Hallo Biker,
falls es jemanden interessiert, die Austauschgabel für die Suntour Aion, Rock Shox Pike RC ist angekommen, eingebaut und steht schonmal höher im Federweg. Auch das Ansprechverhalten ist wesentlich besser. 
Gekauft bei Last-Bikes.com als neu und ungefahren aus Ausstellungsbike zu einem Top Preis
Bin sehr zufrieden. 
Auf jeden Fall gscheiter als die Suntour Gabel zu servisieren oder eine andere Kartusche einzubauen


----------



## balu123 (7. Februar 2020)

Hallo, bin neu hier und habe das gleiche Problem.
Da ich das geklackere auch schon an anderen Gabel hatte und das immer nervte, machte ich mich dann mal auf die Suche nach der Ursache.
Bis jetzt war es bei mir immer die rechte Kartusche zum Einstellen der Ausfedergeschwindigkeit.
Einfacher Test: Kartusche ausgebaut und Ruhe herrscht.
Da ich aber grundsätzlich mit der Aion zufrieden bin und ich diese blöde Lockfunktion eh nicht verwende, bleibt sie draussen und damit ist das Problem für mich behoben.
Oben am Gewindeschaft ein Plastikverschluss reingedreht, unten eine 8mm Schraube mit Dichtband rein zum abdichten, das wars.


----------



## xrated (8. Februar 2020)

Und du fährst jetzt komplett ohne Dämpfung oder wie?


----------



## balu123 (8. Februar 2020)

Hallo, ich fahre mit Dämpfung.
da die rechte Seite nur die Ausfederungsgeschwindigkeit und Lockfunktion bestimmt.
Die linke Seite besitzt die Dämpferkartusche und ist völlig unabhängig von der rechten Kartusche.


----------



## xrated (9. Februar 2020)

Verstehe ich nicht, links ist die Luftfeder und rechts die Dämpfung.


----------



## drumtim85 (10. Februar 2020)

balu123 schrieb:


> Die linke Seite besitzt die Dämpferkartusche und ist völlig unabhängig von der rechten Kartusche.



Nein da liegst du leider Falsch... Du fährst jetzt komplett ohne Dämpfung - DAS IST NICHT UNGEFÄHRLICH...


----------



## balu123 (10. Februar 2020)

Nein, links ist die Dämpferkartusche.
Rechts ist die Kartusche zur Einstellung der Ausfedergeschwindigkeit und zur Lockfunktion.
Die Dämpfung findet nur im linken Gabelholm statt.
Wenn man die rechte ausgebaut hat, merkt man das sofort.
Die Gabel funktioniert dann so, als wenn die Ausfederungsgeschwindigkeit auf voll stellt.
Aber bei meiner letzten Fahrt am Samstag habe ich festgestellt, dass die rechte auch mit den Ausfederweg  begrenzt.
Bei einem Sprung , mit hochziehen das Vorderrads, knallte die linke Kartusche voll in den ausgefederten Anschlag.
Also begrenzt die rechte Kartusche auch den kompletten Ausfederweg.
Hörte sich nicht gut an und deshalb habe ich nochmal nachgeschaut und glaube , nach meiner Testfahrt heute, meine Lösung gefunden zu haben.
Da es sich dabei aber um Arbeiten an der Kartusche handelt, möchte ich das hier nicht weiter erklären, da es sich auch erstmal nur um eine Testfahrt über Kopfsteinpflaster  im Flachen handelt.
Werde also keine Bauanleitung für diese Montage hier auflisten, da die Garantie erlischt und es auch mein persönliches Risiko ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (13. Februar 2020)

Links ist die Luftfederung und nichts anderes.
Klar das die dann ohne Dämpfung unkontrolliert ausfedert.


----------



## Vfr (17. Februar 2020)

Klar ist die Dämpferkartusche rechts, hab sie selbst gewechselt.
Wie hier im Forum weiter unten im Thema " Aion 35 Kartuschenproblem" berichtet, hat meine Gabel auch von Anfang an geklackert.
Habe dann von Suntour eine angeblich verbesserte PCS FUN 131-48P Kartusche geschickt bekommen, die ich selbst eingebaut habe.
Ging dann ca. 1000 km gut, fängt aber jetzt wieder an zu klackern
Unten im Bild die original eingebaute, oben die neue.


----------



## balu123 (17. Februar 2020)

Ok, habe mich mit der der Seite der Kartusche geirrt.
Asche auf mein Haupt.
Das ganze hat sich erledigt, habe das Rad verkauft.
Bin damit raus aus diesem Thema


----------



## Zotte (11. März 2020)

Zotte schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> mich hat es leider auch erwischt, neues Bike mit der AION35 LO-R Gabel, nach wenigen km klackert sie...


Ich hatte meine Gabel über den Händler zu Suntour schicken lassen, nach weniger als einer Woche war sie wieder 
da mit ausgetauschter Kartusche.  
Diese klackert auch nach mehreren Ausritten mit härterem Einsatz nicht, Problem scheint soweit gelöst.


----------



## michael66 (2. April 2020)

Hallo liebe Aionbesitzer,
Da meine Aion dieselben Probleme macht hätte ich ein paar Fragen.
Wie ist denn mittlerweile der Stand der Dinge bei euch?ist das klackern dauerhaft verschwunden?musstet ihr die Gabel einschicken oder habt ihr die neue Kartusche geschickt bekommen?
Würde mich sehr über Informationen freuen, vielen Dank.
LG Michael


----------



## waldi28 (3. April 2020)

Ich gehöre Auch zu den Geschädigten, die Lehrgeld bezahlen mussten.
Die Gabel wurde praktisch im Neuzustand nach ca. 150km von meinem Händler eingeschick. Da die ganze Angelegenheit gut 2 Monate gedauert hat, und ich mit meinem neuen Rad eigentlich fahren wollte, hatte ich mir im Bikemarkt eine günstige Fox-Gabel gekauft, obwohl ich sonst immer Rock-Shox fahre. Die Gabel war aber echt günstig und eigentlich nur für ein paar Wochen gedacht.
Nach 2 Monaten kam die Aion ohne Komentar angeblich repariert zurück. Also wieder Gabel getausch, 20 km gefahren, Aion klappert genauso wie vorher, tierisch aufgeregt, Fox wieder eingebaut, Aion in den Keller gestellt und glücklich wieder weiter gefahren.
Ich hoffe für dich, dass es bei dir besser läuft.


----------



## michael66 (3. April 2020)

Vielen Dank für die Info und tut mir Leid das das bei dir so schlecht und vor allem langwierig gelaufen ist.
Da hätte ich auch keine Lust die Gabel weiter zu fahren, angeblich soll das jetzt mit der Reparatur schnell gehen, hab jetzt gestern auch erst meinen Händler kontaktiert da das bei Suntour nur über den Händler geht.
Angeblich soll eine neue Dämpfungskartusche Abhilfe schaffen,hab hier aber auch schon gelesen das das klappern nach einigen Kilometern wieder da ist.
Wäre super wenn der ein oder andere nochmal seine Meinung nach gewisser Zeit sagen könnte ob das Problem wieder auftritt.
Ich werde auch berichten wie es bei mir abgelaufen ist, eigentlich finde ich die Gabel erstaunlich gut zu fahren und fände es schade wenn Suntour das Problem nicht in den Griff bekommt.
Vielen Dank und bleibt gesund.
LG Michael


----------



## Zotte (3. April 2020)

Bei mir hat es wie geschrieben 1 Woche gedauert, bisher keine Probleme mehr...


----------



## michael66 (3. April 2020)

Das ist Super, da hast du ja Glück gehabt mit dem Austausch.
Ich habe von der Kommunikation mit dem Service von Suntour bisher auch einen guten Eindruck, wichtig wäre natürlich das das Problem damit dauerhaft behoben ist.
Ansonsten müsste ich leider über eine andere Gabel nachdenken.
Vielen Dank für die Info


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vfr (4. April 2020)

Wie im Beitrag 79 kam das Klackern mit der angeblich neu konstruierten Patrone wieder und ist jetzt so laut wie vorher.
Fahre erst mal so weiter, ich habe keine Lust jedes Jahr eine neue Patrone zu kaufen, oder gar eine neue Gabel.
Wenn ich die Dämpfung unten am Holm ziemlich reindrehe, klackert es zwar etwas weniger, aber die Gabel wird ungemütlicher.
Schade, ich bin sonst mit dem Bike sehr zufrieden.

Gruß Karl


----------



## michael66 (4. April 2020)

Vielen Dank für die Info,dann werde ich mal schauen was die sagen wenn es mit der neuen Kartusche wieder anfängt zu klappern.
Ansonsten eine andere Gabel kaufen oder ich geh mal zu Flatout Suspension und lass den Gino mal die Kartusche anschauen.
Wenn es dafür keine Lösung gibt wäre es echt schade ,hab die Gabel vor einem Monat neu gekauft und fand sie die ersten Kilometer super bis das Geklapper anfing.
Ich sag hier nochmal Bescheid wie sich das entwickelt hat,bis dahin bleibt gesund.


----------



## machineskull (5. April 2020)

Meine AION wurde gegen eine AXON getauscht. Das geklapper geht wieder von vorne los.


----------



## drumtim85 (5. April 2020)

Seid ihr sicher dass bei euch die Gabeln klappern? Bei mir klappern nur die Beläge in der Bremse...


----------



## machineskull (5. April 2020)

Da bin ich mir sehr sicher.


----------



## michael66 (6. April 2020)

Das Problem sind die Dämpfungskartuschen, da haben die wohl keine langfristige Lösung.
Ich finde es nur komisch das es bei mir erst nach ca.80 km los ging und bei anderen mit der neuen Kartusche immerhin 1300 km geräuschlos funktioniert.
Ich hab ja Garantie und die Gabel erst vor 4 Wochen gekauft, wäre echt schade wenn die das nicht behoben bekommen,es nervt tierisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zotte (13. April 2020)

Klappern kann auch die Negativ-Stahlfeder auf der Dämpferseite, hier hilft manchmal,
ein kurzes Stück Schrumpfschlauch mittig über die Feder zu machen, so dass sie nicht mehr
innen gegen den Holm stösst.


----------



## michael66 (16. April 2020)

Das klappern kenne ich von meiner alten fox 40 da hatte ich die Titanfeder auch ummantelt.
Bei der Aion kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen weil es auch erst nach einer Weile angefangen hat.
Bei manchen auch erst nach über 1000 km,mal schauen wie es sich mit dem Garantiefall verhält.


----------



## gMax (18. April 2020)

Hallo, kann mir jemand sagen wofür diese zwei Schrauben im Casting sind? Als erstes dachte ich ja sie sind zum Öl nachfüllen wie bei den alten Bionicon, macht aber wenig sinn bei einer Gabel ohne Öl in den lower legs. Namentlich sind es ja Befestigungsschrauben, nur wüsste ich nicht was man an dieser stelle befestigen könnte


----------



## Zotte (18. April 2020)

Die Schrauben sind zum Befestigen eines Schutzbleches gedacht. Haben wohl alle Suntour Gabeln,
macht aber bei den Endurogabeln nicht so viel Sinn...


----------



## Mischpoke (20. April 2020)

Ich habe vor 2 Tagen die Aion 35 120 LO-R bei RCZ für einen sehr guten Kurs (100€) bestellt. Jetzt habe ich den Thread gefunden und überlege nun, die Bestellung zu stornieren. Wenn alle Aion Gabeln mit der günstigen Kartusche (so mein Gefühl) das Problem haben, dann sind ja selbst 100€ zuviel 

Oder gibt es von offizieller Seite Maßnahmen gegen das Problem?


----------



## gMax (20. April 2020)

Ich habe mir vor ein paar tagen die selbe Frage gestellt, Bei wiggle habe ich die Gabel damals relativ günstig (180€) bekommen, ursprünglich war eine RS 35 geplant. Leider hängt der Rahmen Corona bedingt im Versand, daher konnte ich die Gabel noch nicht testen. 
Meine Nachforschungen haben ergeben, dass Suntour eigentlich recht spendabel bei neuen Kartuschen ist, und selbst wenn nicht kostet die RC2 PCS Kartusche auch nicht unendlich viel. Da Ich andernfalls sowieso nur eine 35 genommen hätte, glaube ich mit der Aion besser aufgestellt zu sein.

Außerdem gefällt sie mir optisch besser als Rockshox und Fox, ist nicht anfällig für Kronen knacken, leicht zu servicieren, und ist Dank komischer Schutzblech-Ösen sogar irgendwie Commuting tauglich


----------



## drumtim85 (20. April 2020)

Vor allem kann man das kleine Schutzblech anschrauben und muss es nicht mit Kabelbindern befestigen.

Kann es sein, dass das Problem nur bei Leuten auftritt die eine Gabel mit Lockout haben?

Falls jemand eine PCS-Kartusche ohne Lockout (war bis zuletzt klapperfrei) braucht kann er sich gern bei mir melden


----------



## slowbeat (20. April 2020)

Mischpoke schrieb:


> Ich habe vor 2 Tagen die Aion 35 120 LO-R bei RCZ für einen sehr guten Kurs (100€) bestellt. Jetzt habe ich den Thread gefunden und überlege nun, die Bestellung zu stornieren. Wenn alle Aion Gabeln mit der günstigen Kartusche (so mein Gefühl) das Problem haben, dann sind ja selbst 100€ zuviel
> 
> Oder gibt es von offizieller Seite Maßnahmen gegen das Problem?


Ich fahre eine Aion35 mit alter LO-R Kartusche, die bisher klapperfrei ist.
Das scheint also kein generelles Problem zu sein


----------



## gMax (20. April 2020)

drumtim85 schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass das Problem nur bei Leuten auftritt die eine Gabel mit Lockout haben?


Mach mir bloß keine Hoffnung, hab mich schon fast gefreut "leider" die RC2 kaufen zu müssen 

Das kleine Schutzblech finde ich auch cool, Ich frage mich wer bei meiner Fox 32 so schlau war Bohrungen einzuplanen, dafür aber nichts passendes anzubieten.

btw, weiß jemand ob man die negativ Feder auch in europa kaufen kann? Ist sonst doch etwas teuer mit Versand.


----------



## Mischpoke (20. April 2020)

Hey, danke für das umfassende Feedback. Dann werde ich es einfach mal probieren. Notfalls kommt eine hochwertigere Kartusche rein. Da es sich um ein Lowbudget Bike handelt, würde mir die Schnapper AION mit der günstigen Kartusche reichen. Aktuell ist eine Raidon verbaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drumtim85 (20. April 2020)

foggy123 schrieb:


> btw, weiß jemand ob man die negativ Feder auch in europa kaufen kann? Ist sonst doch etwas teuer mit Versand.



Es ist wohl so dass man die Teile alle über einen Fahrradladen bestellen kann. Evtl kann sr suntour was dazu sagen? 

Ich hatte es alles bei den Amis bestellt - war aber insgesamt nicht gerade billig. Preiswert letztendlich aber schon.


----------



## Vfr (20. April 2020)

Schön, daß hier wieder Leben in die Bude kommt und es vielleicht doch noch eine Lösung für dieses elende AION- Gabelknacken gibt.
Ich habe mal versucht meine erste Kartusche, die ich noch hier rumliegen habe, zu öffnen.
Ohne Erfolg, die ist bombenfest verschraubt und geht eher kaputt, als daß sie sich lösen lässt.
Wollte einfach mal reingucken, was die Ursache von dem Geklapper sein könnte.


----------



## drumtim85 (20. April 2020)

Und wenn man die Kartusche schüttelt klappert sie?


----------



## slowbeat (20. April 2020)

drumtim85 schrieb:


> Es ist wohl so dass man die Teile alle über einen Fahrradladen bestellen kann. Evtl kann sr suntour was dazu sagen?
> 
> Ich hatte es alles bei den Amis bestellt - war aber insgesamt nicht gerade billig. Preiswert letztendlich aber schon.


Ja, alles per Shop über Suntour zu ordern.
Bei manchen Teilen scheint es immer wieder Engpässe zu geben, da der Distributor nicht alles vorhält. Meine Bestellung vom letzten Jahr (diverse Kleinteile, Gabelbrücken) war zur Coronapause noch nicht angekommen. Muss mal nachhaken, wenn die wieder aufmachen.


----------



## carsten70 (21. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte euch mal meine Erfahrungen zu der Dämpferkartusche mitteilen.
Wir haben 2 Haibike SDURO Fullseven 7.0 aus 2018 mit den besagten Aion Boost Gabeln.
Beide knackten. Bei beiden Gabeln habe ich folgende Modifikation vorgenommen.
Dämpfer aufgemacht und im Oberteil den Passstift für die Lockfunktion als Klapperursache ausgemacht. Also den Stift, der die ca. 90° am Hebel begrenzt, ausgebaut. Man hat nun (erstmal) keinen Anschlag für die Verstellung mehr. Wir fahren aber eh nur offen.
Ergebnis: Knacken weg seit 100km.
Grüße,
Carsten


----------



## gMax (21. April 2020)

Hast du Bilder von dem Ganzen? Klingt für mich so als könnte man den Stift mit Loctite "reinkleben", hatte die Gabel aber noch nicht offen, nur eine Vermutung.
Was ist dann aber mit den Remote Lockout Gabeln, die müssten doch eigentlich keinen Stift haben da der Verstellweg ja übers Remote begrenzt wird.


----------



## carsten70 (21. April 2020)

Hallo,
der Stift ist nicht locker, er schlägt an seine Führung, eine Nut.
Bilder habe ich nicht, mache ich bei Gelegenheit, wenn ich die Gabel mal wieder zum Service offen habe.
Ob die Remote einen Stift haben, weiß ich nicht, vermute aber "ja".
Die Dämpfer ohne Lockout klappern nicht, habe ich gelesen.
Grüße,
Carsten


----------



## carsten70 (22. April 2020)

Hallo,
hier ist der besagte Stift von 0:55-0:58 zu erkennen.


----------



## michael66 (22. April 2020)

carsten70 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> der Stift ist nicht locker, er schlägt an seine Führung, eine Nut.
> Bilder habe ich nicht, mache ich bei Gelegenheit, wenn ich die Gabel mal wieder zum Service offen habe.
> Ob die Remote einen Stift haben, weiß ich nicht, vermute aber "ja".
> ...


Ich hab gelesen das auch mit der ausgetauschten PCs Kartusche ohne Lockout teilweise nach langer Zeit der Ruhe wieder das klappern angefangen hat.
Ich hab meine Aion 35 eingeschickt, leider über Chainreactioncycles da Suntour das nur über einen Händler abwickeln kann.
Ich finde die Gabel ist wenn sie das Problem abstellen können echt super und dann noch für den Preis.
Die Aion 35 mit der LOR also Lockout hat ansich keine schlechte Kartusche,ist zu öffnen und Servicefreundlich.
Dazu mit easy einstellbaren Federweg in 1 cm Schritten durch Spacer und die verbauten Volumenspacer super abzustimmen.
Ich bin gespannt was passiert,laut Suntour liegt es an der Kartusche oder der Negativfeder,denke ich werde eine 35 RC mit der PCs Dämpfung oder eine neue Dämpfungskartusche als RC pcs bekommen.
Der Support seitens Suntour ist auf jeden Fall sehr nett und zügig,ich werde berichten wie es mit meiner Gabel weiter geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RSkai (26. April 2020)

foggy123 schrieb:


> btw, weiß jemand ob man die negativ Feder auch in europa kaufen kann? Ist sonst doch etwas teuer mit Versand.


Wenn Du eine weiche Feder brauchst: https://www.ebay.de/itm/SR-Suntour-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
Funktioniert bei mit mit 68kg deutlich besser.


----------



## gMax (26. April 2020)

@RSkai Leider nicht mehr auf Lager, Außerdem kann ich wohl ohne Paypal dort nicht bezahlen.

Ich warte mal bis ich weiß wie sich meine Kartusche verhält. Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Trakpak Versand? Die Sendungsverfolgung ist ja schlimmer als bei Aliexpress, kann allerdings auch an der ganzen Coronasache liegen.


----------



## RSkai (26. April 2020)

foggy123 schrieb:


> @RSkai Leider nicht mehr auf Lager, Außerdem kann ich wohl ohne Paypal dort nicht bezahlen.


Sorry, hatte nicht gesehen, dass die Feder inzwischen ausverkauft ist. Da hatte ich wohl Glück gehabt.


----------



## michael66 (27. April 2020)

Also meine Gabel hatte ich ja aufgrund des klapperns zu Chainreactioncycles eingeschickt und ich dachte eigentlich die schicken die zum Tausch der Dämpfungskartusche zu Suntour.
Ich muss sagen das ich die Gabel eigentlich sehr gerne mir einer anderern Kartusche behalten hätte aber ich habe mein Geld zurück bekommen und das war es dann.
Eigentlich schade denn die Gabel ist ansonsten echt top, momentan gibt's ja auch die Aion 35 RC im Angebot bei Chainreaction.
Ich für meinen Teil werde nun aber doch tiefer in die Tasche greifen und eine andere Gabel kaufen, find's echt super schade um die ansonsten echt super Gabel.
Wäre sehr interessant zu wissen wie zufrieden ihr langfristig mit euren Aions seit.


----------



## RobBoss (28. April 2020)

Meine fängt jetzt nach ~ 150 km auch mit der Klapperei an. In meiner Nähe ist leider kein Suntour-Händler. 
Hat schonmal jemand seine Gabel über einen x-beliebigen Fahrradhändler einschicken lassen oder selbst direkt an Suntour geschickt?
Ich hab die Gabel über einen kleinen Händler übers Internet gekauft und nicht so viel Lust die Gabel jetzt erstmal an ihn zu schicken, nur damit er sie dann an Suntour schickt und rückwärts genauso.


----------



## michael66 (28. April 2020)

Ich hatte ja auch erst Kontakt zu Suntour allerdings kann man das als Garantieabwicklung nur über einen Händler machen.
Das könnte auch jeder x beliebige Händler sein,die Gabel würde dann dort per UPS abgeholt,so wurde mir das mitgeteilt.
Ich hatte ja auch mit einer Reparatur gerechnet aber mir wurde das Geld zurücküberwiesen.
Ich hätte die Gabel auch tauschen können gegen das gleiche Produkt aber das Risiko das es wieder losgeht war mit zu groß.
Echt schade um eine ansonsten echt tolle Gabel, vielleicht hast du ja einen Händler den du kennst,sollte für den ja auch kein großer Aufwand sein.
Ansonsten eine Firma die Gabelservice für Suntour anbietet würde das bestimmt auch können,in Dortmund z.b. Flatout Suspension.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobBoss (5. Mai 2020)

Ok, meine kann ich jetzt auch über einen Händler einschicken. Das Problem scheint mittlerweile bei Suntour bekannt, da man mir mitteilte, ich kann soweit ich möchte weiterfahren, es sei kein Sicherheitsrelevantes Problem.

Da einige hier geschrieben haben, dass sie nie eine Antwort von Suntour bekommen haben:

Man muss im Warranty-Formular das Kaufdatum mit Bindestrichen angeben, nicht mit Punkten. Gibt man es mit Punkten ein, erscheint keine Fehlermeldung, aber die Nachricht wird auch nicht abgeschickt. Möglicherweise war hier das Problem? Mir hat man innerhalb von 24 Stunden geantwortet.


----------



## m01 (19. Mai 2020)

Kann es sein, dass das Problem auch andere Gabeln betrifft? Habe eine Mobie 45 im Trekkingrad (aber passenderweise auch ein Haibike), klappert nach ca. 500 km wie hier beschrieben. Geräusch kommt immer im unteren OT, offenbar wenn der Dämpfer von Druck auf Zug umsteuert. Bei Lockout ists weg...


----------



## machineskull (21. Mai 2020)

Ich hatte AION, die hat geklappert. Jetzt hab ich ne AXON, die klappert auch.


----------



## RobBoss (22. Mai 2020)

Meine ist heute zurückgekommen. Ein "was wurde gemacht"-Zettel lag nicht dabei.
Ein bisschen komisch ist, dass der Lockout-Hebel jetzt ne andere Position hat. In der offenen Position stößt er an die Gabelkrone an und in der geschlossenen ist er auf 3 Uhr. So sollte das eigentlich nicht sein.

Besteht die Reperatur evtl. nur darin, die Hebelposition künstlich zu begrenzen und den Hebel an der Krone festzuklemmen?! 
War das bei euren reparierten Gabeln auch so? (Bild 1 ist offen, Bild 2 zu)

Naja, morgen mal einbauen und gucken, ob das klappern überhaupt weg ist, oder nur, wenn der Hebel an der Gabelkrone klemmt.


----------



## slowbeat (22. Mai 2020)

Einfach den Versteller mit einem Messer abgeben und in anderer Position aufstecken.


----------



## RobBoss (22. Mai 2020)

slowbeat schrieb:


> Einfach den Versteller mit einem Messer abgeben und in anderer Position aufstecken.



Danke, wusste nicht, dass das so einfach geht ??


----------



## machineskull (26. Mai 2020)

RobBoss schrieb:


> Meine ist heute zurückgekommen. Ein "was wurde gemacht"-Zettel lag nicht dabei.
> Ein bisschen komisch ist, dass der Lockout-Hebel jetzt ne andere Position hat. In der offenen Position stößt er an die Gabelkrone an und in der geschlossenen ist er auf 3 Uhr. So sollte das eigentlich nicht sein.
> 
> Besteht die Reperatur evtl. nur darin, die Hebelposition künstlich zu begrenzen und den Hebel an der Krone festzuklemmen?!
> ...


Gibt es was neues? Hatte mit suntour geschrieben. Problem wäre bei der Aion bekannt, aber nicht bei der Axon. Die Aion sollte man zur Reparatur einschicken.


----------



## RobBoss (26. Mai 2020)

machineskull schrieb:


> Gibt es was neues? Hatte mit suntour geschrieben. Problem wäre bei der Aion bekannt, aber nicht bei der Axon. Die Aion sollte man zur Reparatur einschicken.



Ich bin bisher ca. 150 km gefahren und bislang ist die Gabel ruhig. Was genau gemacht wurde weiß ich aber nicht. Ich hoffe es bleibt so, wegen der anderen Berichte hier im Forum könnte ich mir aber vorstellen, dass es irgendwann wieder anfängt.


----------



## machineskull (26. Mai 2020)

Meine Axon war anfangs auch ruhig und es wäre kein klappern bei dieser Gabel bekannt. Im Winter kann mein Händler die mal einschicken. Jetzt ist in Bikeshops einfach zuviel los.


----------



## RobBoss (26. Mai 2020)

machineskull schrieb:


> Meine Axon war anfangs auch ruhig und es wäre kein klappern bei dieser Gabel bekannt. Im Winter kann mein Händler die mal einschicken. Jetzt ist in Bikeshops einfach zuviel los.



Es ist wirklich viel los... Suntour war aber ziemlich schnell. Eine Woche wurde mir gesagt, letztendlich waren es dann ca. 10 Werktage, wobei da auch noch Himmelfahrt dazwischen war. Bin gerade nochmal 40 km gefahren, d.h. jetzt 190 nach der Reparatur und bislang kein Klappern. Wenns aber wieder kommt werde ich mir wohl ne RockShox 35 Gold oder sowas holen. Wäre schade, bin ansonsten sehr zufrieden mit der Gabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## machineskull (26. Mai 2020)

Ich finde die Axon auch brauchbar. Ich warte den nächsten Service ab, schaue was suntour sagt und dann seh ich mal weiter.


----------



## RobBoss (22. Juli 2020)

Bin mit meiner reparierten Aion jetzt ca. 1200 km gefahren, bislang hat sie nicht wieder angefangen zu knacken oder klappern.
Ich habe eben mal eine weichere Negativfeder eingebaut, dabei sind mir diese blauen Filzdämpfer um die Spacer aufgefallen, die ich bislang nirgendwo bei einer zerlegten Aion gesehen habe. Ist das vielleicht die "Reparatur" durch Suntour, oder sind diese Filzpads inzwischen normal in den Gabeln?

Und weiß jemand, was dieses transparente Kunststoffding (auf dem Bild rechts) ist? Auch ein Spacer? Ich kannte bislang nur die schwarzen Klipse.


----------



## Jo1961 (21. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,
habe seit drei Wochen ein Centurion Lhasa mit Suntour Axon. Hat auch nach 50 km angefangen , zu klappern, als ob irgendwo was gegen den Rahmen schlägt bei holpriger Piste. Hab dann auch Züge festgeklemmt oder mit Filz unterlegt... geht nicht weg. Wenn ich die Gabel auf starr stelle, ist es fast weg. Hab dann gegoogelt... brauche also nicht weiter suchen... liegt an der rechten Gabelseite...Und das bei einem Bike für 5000 €... mal sehen, was der Händler sagt...


----------



## drumtim85 (22. Oktober 2020)

RobBoss schrieb:


> ... blauen Filzdämpfer um die Spacer aufgefallen, die ich bislang nirgendwo bei einer zerlegten Aion gesehen habe. Ist das vielleicht die "Reparatur" durch Suntour, oder sind diese Filzpads inzwischen normal in den Gabeln?
> 
> Und weiß jemand, was dieses transparente Kunststoffding (auf dem Bild rechts) ist? Auch ein Spacer? Ich kannte bislang nur die schwarzen Klipse.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1086578



Die Filzteile sind wohl die Reperatur. Scheint simpel und effektiv zu sein. Das transparente Kunststoffding scheint auch ein Spacer zu sein. Aber nichts was Standardmäßig verbaut ist


----------



## Miro2020 (4. Dezember 2020)

Kann man die Filzdinger selber einbauen; ich hab ein gutes Angebot für eine Aion 35/120mm, würde die gerne kaufen, trau mich aber nicht wegen der vielen negativen Berichte.


----------



## Zotte (4. Dezember 2020)

Hmm, das mit dem Filz werde ich mal ausprobieren, da kann man nicht viel falsch machen...

Danke für das Bild @RobBoss


----------



## drumtim85 (4. Dezember 2020)

Man kann auch selbst was basteln. Das Klappern ist ein reines Komfort-Problem. Die Gabel ist ansonsten tiptop.


----------



## madbutt (6. März 2021)

Zotte schrieb:


> Hmm, das mit dem Filz werde ich mal ausprobieren, da kann man nicht viel falsch machen...
> 
> Danke für das Bild @RobBoss



Hi! Kurze Frage: hast du die Filz Geschichte probiert? Könntest du das klappern damit in den Griff bekommen?


----------



## Zotte (6. März 2021)

Hi,
ich habe s noch nicht gemacht, da mein Werkstattraum unbeheizt ist 
Aber es nervt mich immer noch und sobald es mal wärmer ist, werde ich es ausprobieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## amber (16. März 2021)

Ich habe zwar kein Klappern, mache aber trotzdem die 2. Wartung. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass sich die Gabel sehr schwer zerlegen lässt. Und zwar scheint sich wohl beim Abziehen des Unterteils ein Vakuum in der Gabel zu bilden. Dann lässt sich die Gabel so gut nicht zerlegen. Ist das normal? Habt ihr das Symptom auch? Ich weiß, dass es wohl eine Feder für leichtere Fahrer gibt, die kommt aber bei mir nicht in Frage, da ich knapp 100 kg wiege.


----------



## amber (16. März 2021)

Außerdem: hat jemand die Gabel schon auf die Auron Kartusche umgebaut? Bringt das etwas?


----------



## PPchagall (16. März 2021)

Hatte das Problem auch (beim Abziehen) - scheint wirklich ein Unterdruck zu sein. Habe bei YT gesehen, dass man durch leichtes Reinschlagen der unteren Schrauben der Dämpfung und Federung den Hinterdruck egalisieren kann.


----------



## amber (16. März 2021)

Ich musste das mit einer umkehrbaren Schraubzwinge auseinander drücken. Bis es irgendwann mal richtig laut gezischt hat. Ich habe heute mal das DEANEASY ABS Fork Comfort + Grip Tuning Kit verbaut. Dafür muss ja nur die obere Abdeckung und die Spacer bis auf den oberen entfernen, Tuning Kit einschieben und wieder verschließen. Druck wieder herstellen. Konnte jetzt keinen Unterschied feststellen. Set kostet im Moment bei Bike Components nur 15 €. Ich werde morgen SAG etc. überprüfen und erneut eine kleine Testrunde machen.


----------



## drumtim85 (16. März 2021)

Wie bereits erwähnt, vor dem abziehen ist es wichtig die Schrauben unten leicht raus zu schrauben, einen inbus anzusetzen und mit einem Hammer kurz drauf zu schlagen. Nachdem die Schrauben ganz heraus geschraubt wurden kann das casting leicht abgezogen werden. 

Die RC2 Kartusche der Auron fährt sich super in der Aion.


----------



## amber (16. März 2021)

SF18-AION35-BOOST-LO-R-15QLC32-110 27.5 
Wo kann man die Kartusche bekommen? Das müsste doch diese hier sein: 
SR SUNTOUR Hydraulik-Kartusche AURON / AION 35 RC2 PCS #FUN088-38​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drumtim85 (17. März 2021)

Genau. Bekommst du bei Suntour im Online Shop (aus Amerika, teuer durch MwSt + Zoll) oder über jeden Händler der Suntour Teile bestellen kann. 

Am besten du lässt dir von suntour einen Händler in der Nähe nennen.


----------



## amber (17. März 2021)

drumtim85 schrieb:


> Genau. Bekommst du bei Suntour im Online Shop (aus Amerika, teuer durch MwSt + Zoll) oder über jeden Händler der Suntour Teile bestellen kann.
> 
> Am besten du lässt dir von suntour einen Händler in der Nähe nennen.


Habe ich schon versucht. Leider gibt es keinen in der Datenbank von SR Suntour. Bike24 habe ich schon angeschrieben, leider ohne Erfolg, da Kunden-Sonderbestellung, abgelehnt...😬 Wäre super wenn mir jemand einen Händler nennen kann.


----------



## drumtim85 (17. März 2021)

Schreib Suntour am besten mal direkt bei Facebook an. Deine Örtlichen Bikeläden sind alle nicht gelistet?

Ansonsten:
https://www.srsuntour.us/collections/aion-service-parts/products/auron-rc2-cartridge

Da ist alles dabei. Da kommt aber noch Zoll und Einfuhrumsatzsteuer dazu.


Edit: Billiger wäre es, sich eine gebrauchte AURON SF18 zu holen. Egal ob 29 oder 27,5 Zoll. Falls die Laufradgröße nicht passt einfach das Casting von der alten Gabel übernehmen oder nur den Dämpfer von der AURON in die AION einbauen. Die restliche Gabel mit RC Dämpfer halt weiter verkaufen.


----------



## amber (17. März 2021)

Habe schon fünf Absagen von Händlern bekommen. Erste Frage: ob das Rad bei ihnen gekauft wurde! Achtung, Kunde droht mit Auftrag! 
Suntour Service finde ich auch schwach. Online Shop nur in den USA....🙄 Teil ist dort aber zur Zeit leider ausverkauft. Ich probiere es weiter.


----------



## carsten70 (24. März 2021)

amber schrieb:


> Ich musste das mit einer umkehrbaren Schraubzwinge auseinander drücken. Bis es irgendwann mal richtig laut gezischt hat. Ich habe heute mal das DEANEASY ABS Fork Comfort + Grip Tuning Kit verbaut. Dafür muss ja nur die obere Abdeckung und die Spacer bis auf den oberen entfernen, Tuning Kit einschieben und wieder verschließen. Druck wieder herstellen. Konnte jetzt keinen Unterschied feststellen. Set kostet im Moment bei Bike Components nur 15 €. Ich werde morgen SAG etc. überprüfen und erneut eine kleine Testrunde machen.


Und? Gibt Ergebnisse?


----------



## amber (24. März 2021)

Bisher nur Absagen


----------



## carsten70 (24. März 2021)

Nee, meinte den Test mit dem DEANEASY ABS Fork Comfort.


----------



## amber (24. März 2021)

Ach so!  Ich geh gleich fahren. Extra Wurzeln Rundstrecke geplant.


----------



## amber (24. März 2021)

Also meiner Meinung nach lohnt sich das auf unseren Pfaden mit Wurzeln und kleineren Steinen nicht. Meine Aion war noch nie die Sensibelste, wird aber auch von mir mit maximal Luftdruck gefahren. Meine Kollegen fahren Rock shox und Fox aber die fahren mit jetzt nicht die Ohren ab. Ab und zu mal eine Starrgabel fahren, dann ist man wieder geerdet.


----------



## amber (25. März 2021)

Habe jetzt wieder das komplette Kit herausgenommen und teste später gleiche Strecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fexbru (19. April 2021)

Servus zusammen, ich hab mir eben die Service-Videos von Suntour angesehen, da ich die Woche den Federweg meiner Aion auf ein neues Rad anpassen werde. Im Zuge dessen möchte ich gleich noch einen Lower-Leg-Service machen. In den Videos wird aber nirgends Öl ins Casting eingefüllt wie bei Fox oder Rockshox.

Hab ich da was übersehen oder kommt da einfach nix rein? 
Falls etwas rein kommt, welches und wie viel davon? 

Habe dazu auch keine wirkliche Doku gefunden.
Gabel ist die AION 35 Boost, die es bei RCZ letztes Jahr gab.
Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## drumtim85 (19. April 2021)

Es kommt kein Öl rein. Die Gabeln sind mit Slick Kick geschmiert. Das funktioniert sehr gut.

Wichtig ist dabei dass man auch die Luftfeder ausbaut und reinigt (vorher Luft ablassen!).

Die Staubabstreifer können nach der Reinigung ordentlich mit Slick Kick gefüllt werden.


----------



## DerohneName (22. April 2021)

Du kannst auf Luftfederseite Öl kippen, aber mMn bringt das nicht so viel- ich habe das Casting mit Fett vollgepappt, das schmiert gut genug. 

Lediglich die Staubabstreifer habe ich in Öl gebadet und dann mit den Fett nochmal eingefettet


----------



## Deleted 519983 (22. April 2021)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Du kannst auf Luftfederseite Öl kippen, aber mMn bringt das nicht so viel- ich habe das Casting mit Fett vollgepappt, das schmiert gut genug.
> 
> Lediglich die Staubabstreifer habe ich in Öl gebadet und dann mit den Fett nochmal eingefettet


Die Staubabstreifer sind nicht Öeltauglich und führen bei der genannten Anwendung zum siffen. Dementsprechende Staubdichtungen einbauen oder wie Suntour es vorschreibt nur fetten.


----------



## DerohneName (23. April 2021)

Klaperad schrieb:


> Die Staubabstreifer sind nicht Öeltauglich und führen bei der genannten Anwendung zum siffen. Dementsprechende Staubdichtungen einbauen oder wie Suntour es vorschreibt nur fetten.


Interessant, ich meinte den weißen Ring (Schaumstoffring oder whatever) unter den Staubabstreifern, weiß nicht ob der auch Staubabstreifer heißt oder nicht?

Oder sollte man die auch nicht in Öl baden?


----------



## fexbru (23. April 2021)

Ich hab inzwischen doch Mal die Service Videos auf der suntour Seite gefunden 

Dort nehmen sie die Schaumstoffringe immer raus und packen sie in Gabelöl. Hab es deswegen jetzt auch so gemacht, als ich meine Gabel offen hatte.


----------



## DerohneName (23. April 2021)

fexbru schrieb:


> Ich hab inzwischen doch Mal die Service Videos auf der suntour Seite gefunden
> 
> Dort nehmen sie die Schaumstoffringe immer raus und packen sie in Gabelöl. Hab es deswegen jetzt auch so gemacht, als ich meine Gabel offen hatte.


Gut, genau das meinte ich auch, dass du machen sollst ;-)

Happy ride


----------



## beat_junkie (22. Mai 2021)

Heute die erste ausfahrt mit meiner aion gemacht.  Und gleich im Wald gehört, da klackert was.  🙄
Kann ich das selbst beheben?


----------



## amber (22. Mai 2021)

beat_junkie schrieb:


> Heute die erste ausfahrt mit meiner aion gemacht.  Und gleich im Wald gehört, da klackert was.  🙄
> Kann ich das selbst beheben?


Neue Gabel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerohneName (22. Mai 2021)

beat_junkie schrieb:


> Heute die erste ausfahrt mit meiner aion gemacht.  Und gleich im Wald gehört, da klackert was.  🙄
> Kann ich das selbst beheben?


Check die Negativ-Feder und fett' die ordentlich ein- dann sollte es weg sein.... Außer es ist die Kartusche, dann halt suboptimal


----------



## beat_junkie (22. Mai 2021)

amber schrieb:


> Neue Gabel?


Jup.


----------



## beat_junkie (22. Mai 2021)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Check die Negativ-Feder und fett' die ordentlich ein- dann sollte es weg sein.... Außer es ist die Kartusche, dann halt suboptimal


Danke ich probiers mal. Fahren kann man so weiterhin?


----------



## fexbru (22. Mai 2021)

beat_junkie schrieb:


> Danke ich probiers mal. Fahren kann man so weiterhin?


Ja. Hab es bei meiner mit Fett behoben. Kommt aber wieder nur nicht mehr so stark


----------



## beat_junkie (22. Mai 2021)

fexbru schrieb:


> Ja. Hab es bei meiner mit Fett behoben. Kommt aber wieder nur nicht mehr so stark


Welches Fett hast du genommen?


----------



## fexbru (22. Mai 2021)

beat_junkie schrieb:


> Welches Fett hast du genommen?


SRAM Butter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerohneName (23. Mai 2021)

beat_junkie schrieb:


> Welches Fett hast du genommen?


Ansonsten könntest du es mit einem ganz dünnen Schrumpfschlauch versuchen- haben ja manche Stahlfedern auch drauf. 

Ob es 100% funktioniert weiß ich leider nicht- viele haben bei normalen Stahlfeder-Gabeln dadurch ihr Klackern beheben können


----------



## beat_junkie (23. Mai 2021)

DerohneName schrieb:


> Ansonsten könntest du es mit einem ganz dünnen Schrumpfschlauch versuchen- haben ja manche Stahlfedern auch drauf.
> 
> Ob es 100% funktioniert weiß ich leider nicht- viele haben bei normalen Stahlfeder-Gabeln dadurch ihr Klackern beheben können


Was verursacht das klackern denn genau?

Ich leih mir das Bild mal hier aus dem forum.  Meinst du Den Schrumpfschlauch hier unter die feder?


----------



## DerohneName (23. Mai 2021)

beat_junkie schrieb:


> Was verursacht das klackern denn genau?
> 
> Ich leih mir das Bild mal hier aus dem forum.  Meinst du Den Schrumpfschlauch hier unter die feder?


Also ich denke, dass die Feder ohne Fett nicht 100% "fluchtet" im Gabelschaft- sonst würde sie ja stark reiben- erg es ist bisschen Spiel drinnen. Und die Bewgungen hörst du dann als Klackern, wenn die Feder am Gabelschaft innen ankommt. 
Wenn du den Schrumpfschlauch draufgibst kommt nur mehr das Plastik innen an und sollte leider sein.

Und der Schlauch kommt auf die große Negativfeder- aber ich weiß leider nicht, ob das funktioniert oder irgendwie die Funktion beeinträchtigt :-/

Ich würde mal die große Feder ordentlich einfetten, dann sollte vorerst Ruhe sein.

So würde das dann mit dem Schrumpfschlauch aussehen
[das ist jetzt für eine Fox40 die Stahlfeder aber Prinzip ist selbiges]


----------



## DerohneName (23. Mai 2021)

__





						Formula Selva Klacken bei Ausfedern
					

Hallo, Meine Selva klackt beim Ausfedern, besser gesagt wenn nach dem Einfedern die Richtung geändert wird. Das Geräusch ist nur da wenn schnell Ein- und wieder Ausgefedert wird z.B. auf grobem Schotter. Lässt sich auch im Stand reproduzieren.  Das Geräusch änder sich wenn der Lockout weiter...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Da gibts selbiges Problem, da wurde es auch mit einem Schrumpffschlauch behoben. 
Ich werde das bei meiner Auron dann auch machen, wenn die neue Kartusche da ist ;-)

Wenn ich dir damit zuvorkomme werde ich berichten, ob es geklappt hat


----------



## beat_junkie (23. Mai 2021)

Danke, ich probiers erstmal mit einfetten.

Falls dus mit dem schlumpfschlauch machst, würde ich mich über eine Info freuen. 👍


----------



## drumtim85 (23. Mai 2021)

Ich fette auch bei jedem Service und habe eine leise Gabel. Das einzige Geräusch ist vom Dämpfer wenn er arbeitet.


----------



## beat_junkie (28. Mai 2021)

Bei der 2. Ausfahrt heute kam es mir nicht mehr so laut vor. Kann das sein?


----------



## freetourer (4. Juni 2021)

Habe jetzt auch mal meine 35 Aion auf 150mm umgebaut, weiche Negativkammer verbaut und reichlich gefettet.

Die Q-Lock Steckachse ist ja ein richtiger Klopper - habe sie mit 130g gewogen.

Ich bin jetzt gewiss kein WheightWeenie - aber da ließe sich ja eigentlich easy Gewicht sparen.

Hat jemand eine Idee für eine leichtere kompatible Steckachse?


----------



## DerohneName (4. Juni 2021)

freetourer schrieb:


> Habe jetzt auch mal meine 35 Aion auf 150mm umgebaut, weiche Negativkammer verbaut und reichlich gefettet.
> 
> Die Q-Lock Steckachse ist ja ein richtiger Klopper - habe sie mit 130g gewogen.
> 
> ...


Ich wiege mal meine Auron- Steckachse. Das sind nämlich nicht 1:1 die gleichen


----------



## drumtim85 (4. Juni 2021)

Die von der Auron ist mit Titan. Und leichter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slowbeat (4. Juni 2021)

Ja, Alu und Titan und gut teuer. Und was anderes passendes gibt's nicht.


----------



## cimmerier (28. September 2021)

dachte gibt was von pidlok oder wie die heissen?
Hat da schon jemand Erfahrungen?


----------



## freetourer (28. September 2021)

cimmerier schrieb:


> Dachte gibt was von pidlok oder wie die heissen?
> Hat da schon jemand Erfahrungen?



Wie meinen?


----------



## dead_sailor (30. September 2021)

Hat von euch schon mal jemand das Öl in der Kartusche getauscht? Oder tauscht ihr die komplette Kartusche gegen eine neue? Nur immer den lower leg service zu machen und den Dämpfer unberührt zu lassen scheint ja auch nicht so toll zu sein...das Dämpferöl wird ja mit der Zeit nicht besser.
Auf der SR Suntour Seite finde ich nur Videos zum lower leg service, aber ein Kartuschenservice wird dort nicht gezeigt


----------



## michael66 (30. September 2021)

dead_sailor schrieb:


> Hat von euch schon mal jemand das Öl in der Kartusche getauscht? Oder tauscht ihr die komplette Kartusche gegen eine neue? Nur immer den lower leg service zu machen und den Dämpfer unberührt zu lassen scheint ja auch nicht so toll zu sein...das Dämpferöl wird ja mit der Zeit nicht besser.
> Auf der SR Suntour Seite finde ich nur Videos zum lower leg service, aber ein Kartuschenservice wird dort nicht gezeigt


Ist das nicht eine geschlossene Kartusche die man nur tauschen kann?


----------



## dead_sailor (30. September 2021)

Also in diesem Video, dass schon öfters gepostet wurde zerlegt er die Kartusche ja recht einfach:




Ich denke es würde reichen, die Kartusche wie bei 0:28 gezeigt aufzuschrauben, da dort das Öl drin sein müsste. Den schwarzen Kopf der Kartusche entfernt er im Video zwar am Anfang auch, aber ich denke das ist zum Ölwechsel nicht nötig.
Die Frage ist halt welches Öl und wie viel davon in die Kartusche gehört.
Vielleicht ist auch ein jährlich Ölwechsel unnötig, aber bei RS und Fox wird das beim großen Service doch auch gemacht, oder?


----------

